# About Long Haired Rabbits!



## fluffywabbit (Apr 26, 2009)

:wave:First time rabbit owner of a 3 month old Satin Angora long haired named Fluffy.He loves 2 give me kisses,cuddle& go 4 walks. Will post pics when I no wow lol!


----------



## Flashy (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Fluffywabbit,

Welcome to the forum 

I can't wait to see pics of Fluffy. I'll find you a explains how.

I look forward to seeing you around.

Tracy


ETA- This link should help


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 26, 2009)

YAH!!!!!!!!! arty: You made it 

Hello Shawnna, so happy you joined me here. I sent you a PM(private Message) yesterday with important links!!!!

Shawnna and I work together and I was shocked to her she jot got acute Wabbit named Fluffy. I've only seen pics of him and stories she tells. He's so cute in the photo's.

Rebecca


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 26, 2009)

leasepleaseost some pics! dont keep the cuteness to yourselves:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok just talked to her. She didn't know how to copy them over. They should be up soon.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I look forward to seeing another cute bunny.


----------



## fluffywabbit (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## fluffywabbit (Apr 28, 2009)

I have posted some pics of Fluffy 4 u & every1 2 c. How do I add An icon pic pf Fluffy like u did?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 28, 2009)

Shawnna you had 1 link to a photo. I hope thats all you wanted and I fixed it for you.

To post Pictuers correctly make sure you are copying the IMG code. When you move your mouse over the photo it will several different ones to choose from you just want the IMG one.

Ok for you to put a picture of Fluffy go here.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 28, 2009)

Awwwwww so cute!


----------



## fluffywabbit (Apr 28, 2009)

thank u


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 30, 2009)

This is now a Blog, per her permission! So, this is moving to the Blog section. Enjoy!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 1, 2009)

I demand photo's over the weekend as you have the weekend off or rather every weekend off!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 12, 2009)

I talked to you today and DEMANED new photo's, and well I don't SEE THEM.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 7, 2009)

I went with Fluffy mommy to take him in to be Neutered today. The surgey will happen on Wednesday and will come home Thursday.

Pictures of the adorable boy to come from his Aunty Rebecca.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jul 7, 2009)

He is very cute! I raise French/English Angoras  
I would suggest keeping him in a wire bottom cage, you will find it alot easier to keep him and his fur clean ;].


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 7, 2009)

Since Fluffy is an Indoor boy that wont happen. And I don't recommend it.

*SilverBirchRabbitry wrote: *


> I would suggest keeping him in a wire bottom cage, you will find it alot easier to keep him and his fur clean ;].


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 8, 2009)

Here's a few of the many photo's I took of Fluffy.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 10, 2009)

I love lionheads with their fluffy manes!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 10, 2009)

He's not a lionhead at least I don't think he is. Fluffy was just having a bad hair day. 






*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I love lionheads with their fluffy manes!


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 10, 2009)

He is just adorable


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 12, 2009)

No fun have a bad hare day!still cute!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 12, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> still cute!


That he is!!!!!


----------

